# Logiciel pour travail de fin d'études



## Jerome017 (4 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir à tous.

Je suis étudiant en infographie, branche communication graphique et pour la fin de mes études je dois réaliser le fameux TFE&#8230; 

J'ai comme sujet la domotique, niveaux graphisme, j'ai aucuns soucis.
Là où j'en ai c'est que j'aimerais pousser mon concept à fond&#8230; Et donc faire une sorte de logiciel qui pourrait me faire un sacré "bonus". J'aimerais avoir un logiciel qui *simulerait* l'utilisation de la domotique à partir d'un Mac.

Seulement, je n'ai absolument AUCUNES connaissances en programmation et encore moins en XCode.

Y-aurait-il ici quelqu'un qui se débrouille et qui aurait du temps à m'accorder ? 

L'app à réaliser n'est pas compliquée en soit; on clique sur un menu, on arrive sous un autre, un appuie sur un bouton, on met une valeur, on appuie sur un "OK" et un pop-up apparaît pour signaler que la commande est validée. Je ne pense pas qu'il fasse faire plus compliqué, déjà cela serait très bien&#8230; Je m'occuperait bien entendu de l'interface complète. 

*Il ne commandera aucun appareil, il faut le voir comme logiciel "factice" &#8230;*
Donc je clique, il se passe quelque chose, point&#8230;

Si je peux vous rendre service au niveaux graphique en contre partie, c'est sans problèmes


----------



## malabar_91 (4 Mai 2012)

Tout le monde peut s'improviser graphiste aujourd'hui, en pompant à droite à gauche, et roule bouboule.
mais pour le code y a plus personne. Faut aimer.

 La domotique, c'est intéressant. Un logiciel domotique qui serai bien, c'est la gestion d'un aquarium : PH, nitrites, température, tout quoi. Bref un "Aquarium USB" quoi.


----------



## Lio70 (4 Mai 2012)

Avec un distributeur de souris aux heures des repas pour le piranha.

Et un regulateur de chaleur efficace. A cause d'une baisse trop forte pendant seulement quelques heures la nuit, mon piranha est mort. Pauvre petit. C'est fragile. Ma copine au lycee me l'avait offert comme cadeau de rupture.


----------



## Madalvée (4 Mai 2012)

Pourquoi de nos jours le premier réflexe quand on a un travail nommé "personnel" à faire le premier réflexe soit de demander à quelqu'un d'autre ?


----------



## Jerome017 (4 Mai 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Pourquoi de nos jours le premier réflexe quand on a un travail nommé "personnel" à faire le premier réflexe soit de demander à quelqu'un d'autre ?



Je ne sais pas comment prendre cette remarque&#8230; 
Peut-être parce-que je fais des études de graphisme et pas de développer peut-être ?

Je n'ai pas dis de faire l'application de A à Z non plus&#8230; Je ne sais pas faire de code et j'ai 20 jours pour finir mon TFE&#8230; Je ne pense pas qu'en 20 jours je puisse concevoir l'application tout seul.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h15 ----------




malabar_91 a dit:


> Tout le monde peut s'improviser graphiste aujourd'hui, en pompant à droite à gauche, et roule bouboule.
> mais pour le code y a plus personne. Faut aimer.
> 
> La domotique, c'est intéressant. Un logiciel domotique qui serai bien, c'est la gestion d'un aquarium : PH, nitrites, température, tout quoi. Bref un "Aquarium USB" quoi.



Bien entendu, et les études que je fais, sont bien sûr absolument pas utiles puisqu'on peut pomper à droite ou à gauche&#8230; J'aimerais voir une mise en page même pompée pour rigoler un peu tient&#8230;

Je me prétend infographiste parce-que j'ai déjà un diplôme qui le stipule, mes études actuelles ne sont là que pour approfondir. Je n'ai pas la suite Adobe pour avoir les icônes arc-en-ciel dans mon dock mais bien parce-que je les utilisent 12 à 15h par jours&#8230; 

Pour le sujet, il est déjà fait et prêt. Il ne changera pas. L'application est juste un "plus" pour mon TFE. Il ne commandera aucun appareil, il faut le voir comme logiciel "factice" &#8230;


----------



## tatouille (5 Mai 2012)

trouve un copain


----------



## Jerome017 (5 Mai 2012)

C'est une idée où les réponses deviennent de plus en plus "débiles" ?


----------



## Lio70 (5 Mai 2012)

Tu interpretes mal les reponses.

Je ne crois pas me tromper en disant que personne ne sous-entend qu'une formation de graphiste ne vaut rien et que tout le monde a l'oeil artistique necessaire pour creer de belles choses, mais que le contenu du cursus d'infographie peut ma foi assez facilement s'acquerir.

Pour la programmation, c'est different. Cela implique une montagne de choses dont tu sous-estimes la difficulte, le temps d'apprentissage et la necessite d'esprit logique et mathematique. Tu as l'air de presenter la partie developpement de ton projet comme la plus rapide et evidente alors que c'est l'inverse.

La valorisation des competences d'un developpeur est telle que tu ne trouveras sans doute personne ici qui acceptera de faire cela gratuitement juste pour aider un inconnu, par principe. Si tu veux que quelqu'un s'en charge, trouve un copain qui voudra bien le faire par amitie.

Et de toute facon si c'est une app "factice" comme tu dis, avec juste une fenetre, un menu, des sous-menus et des boutons, tu peux le faire toi-meme, et en moins de 20 jours. Telecharge Xcode, utilise l'assistant pour creer un projet basique vide avec une fenetre, ajoute un menu et des elements de menu (drag/drop a partir de la liste de composants utilisables). Tape le nom de ces elements de menu, lis un tutoriel sur l'ouverture et la fermeture d'une fenetre. Ce sont des choses basiques.

Donc la, tu devrais peut-etre montrer que tu fais l'effort d'y jeter un oeil toi-meme et d'essayer de comprendre au lieu de spontanement demander a quelqu'un de le faire a ta place.


----------



## Jerome017 (5 Mai 2012)

Lio70 a dit:


> Tu interpretes mal les reponses.
> 
> Je ne crois pas me tromper en disant que personne ne sous-entend qu'une formation de graphiste ne vaut rien et que tout le monde a l'oeil artistique necessaire pour creer de belles choses, mais que* le contenu du cursus d'infographie peut ma foi assez facilement s'acquerir.*
> 
> ...



Mais bien sûr 
Je peux comprendre qu'on ne veut pas faire un app gratuitement Mais j'ai juste l'impression que depuis la première réponse, vous réfléchissez comme ça;
- Infographie, c'est facile, tout le monde peut le faire.
- Développement, tu n'y arrivera pas, il n'y a que les génies qui y arrivent

Peut-être suis-je sur le mauvais forum Pour information, j'ai XCode mais je ne comprends RIEN.
Et la mentalité des gens ici me fait rire



> Donc la, tu devrais peut-etre montrer que tu fais l'effort d'y jeter un oeil toi-meme et d'essayer de comprendre au lieu de spontanement demander a quelqu'un de le faire a ta place.



J'ai essayé, je ne comprends pas Puis comme je fais des études inutiles, cela me prends du temps.

Donc, j'abandonne, je vais aller voir ailleurs si il n'y a pas de "petit" développeur qui pourrait aider un "petit" infographiste gratuitement puisque tous les développeurs ici sont des employés de multinationales hyper connues qui crachent sur les personnes qui ne savent pas développer.


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Mai 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Pourquoi de nos jours le premier réflexe quand on a un travail nommé "personnel" à faire le premier réflexe soit de demander à quelqu'un d'autre ?





tatouille a dit:


> trouve un copain





Jerome017 a dit:


> C'est une idée où les réponses deviennent de plus en plus "débiles" ?



TFE

*T*ravail à *F*aire *E*xécuter


----------



## Lio70 (5 Mai 2012)

Jerome017 a dit:


> - Infographie, c'est facile, tout le monde peut le faire.
> - Développement, tu n'y arrivera pas, il n'y a que les génies qui y arrivent
> (...) J'ai essayé, je ne comprends pas Puis comme je fais des études inutiles, cela me prends du temps. (...)tous les développeurs ici sont des employés de multinationales hyper connues qui crachent sur les personnes qui ne savent pas développer.


Arretes, tu es ridicule. Je viens de te dire que ce n'est pas ca. Tu es face a un grand escalier. Au lieu de dire "je demande a quelqu'un d'autre de le monter a ma place" parce que la hauteur t'impressionne, mets ton pied sur la premiere marche, l'autre sur la deuxieme, et continue. Tu seras content d'avoir appris un truc nouveau, et pour le projet basique que tu decris, c'est jouable en une semaine.


Jerome017 a dit:


> Donc, j'abandonne,


C'est bien ce qu'on te reproche..


----------



## Larme (6 Mai 2012)

Le plus simple serait que tu fasses des mock-ups des différentes vues que tu pourrais avoir...
Si tu as le temps, tu peux voir comment insérer des images pré-faites, voire de changer les vues...
Maintenant, pour le mettre ça sur un iDevice, il te faut de l'argent pour payer 99$ (ou du jailbreak je crois)...


----------



## MetalOS (7 Mai 2012)

Salut Jerome017, 

Tu auras compris que certaines personnes de ce forum ne sont pas très 
objectifs est n'aime pas partager leurs connaissances. Pour ma part tu cherche de 
l'aide et je veux bien essayer de t'aider même si je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir 
faire ce que tu recherche car je ne respecte pas les standards de programmation 
sur Mac OS. 

Contact moi par mp pour me détailler ce que tu veux exactement.


----------



## tatouille (7 Mai 2012)

:rateau: il est donc mal barré le pauvre, j'ai dit trouve toi un copain pas un loser qui videra ton frigo sans te dire merci, stormcell enfin...


----------



## MetalOS (7 Mai 2012)

Tu à quand même une sacré grande gueule derrière ton clavier tatouille...


----------



## tatouille (7 Mai 2012)

MetalOS a dit:


> Tu à quand même une sacré grande gueule derrière ton clavier tatouille...


ET UNE GROSSE BITE, C'EST PAS DE NOTRE FAUTE SI T'ES MOCHE ET QUE TU N'AS AUCUN TALENT MDR! :bebe::bebe::bebe:


----------



## MetalOS (7 Mai 2012)

Ta réussi à trouver la fonction couleur, tu doit être un bosse en programmation toi...


----------



## tatouille (7 Mai 2012)

j'aime bien les vannes mais la c'est comme la programmation il va falloir faire un gros effort 

élève en perdition doit se ressaisir urgemment, sous peine de voir son passage en classe supérieure compromis


----------



## MetalOS (7 Mai 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> perdition, compromis


 

C'est vrai que ca te correspond bien.


----------



## tatouille (7 Mai 2012)

MetalOS a dit:


> C'est vrai que ca te correspond bien.



demarrage difficile mais commence a répondre correctement a de simple stimuli, y aurait-t-il quelques neurones actifs


----------



## MetalOS (7 Mai 2012)

Suffisamment pour être à la hauteur de tes réponses. Mais je n'arriverais pas à faire plus bas, désolé


----------



## tatouille (7 Mai 2012)

donc tu n'es pas adaptable et humble donc arrete le code de suite, chose que j'avais deja pressenti mais tu l'as mal pris, comme tous les oiseaux de ton espece brulés par leur fierté de bac a sable, je tourne a moins de 0.01%, la je suis juste bon prince, mais comme tu sembles etre un peu limité et optu je dois m'adapter.


----------



## MetalOS (7 Mai 2012)

Je ne vais pas continuer à pourrir le post de Jerome017 en continuant à te répondre. Mais si tu code comme tu écrit, je comprends pourquoi tu n'as toujours rien présenté dans le forum développement.


----------



## tatouille (7 Mai 2012)

MetalOS a dit:


> Je ne vais pas continuer à pourrir le post de Jerome017 en continuant à te répondre. Mais si tu code comme tu écrit, je comprends pourquoi tu n'as toujours rien présenté dans le forum développement.


:love: le clown


----------



## MetalOS (7 Mai 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> :love: le clown


 
Je sais je ne suis pas très fière, mais pour me mettre à ta hauteur je n'ais vraiment pas le choix. Mais tu me plais bien quand même car tu adhère à l'imitation de toi-même par un autre.


----------



## tatouille (7 Mai 2012)

´coute mon lapin en sucre il y a tout un fil ou des gens bien plus intelligent que toi ont essayé en vain de t'expliquer et tu reviens sur un autre fil balancer tes clowneries c'est sur que je n'allais pas de rater mon petit morveux. Et a la difference de toi tous ces gens ne se prennent pas aux serieux.


----------



## MetalOS (7 Mai 2012)

Je suis loin de me prendre au sérieux l'amis. Je ne trouve juste pas normal qu'une personne qui vient chercher de l'aide ou une réponse sur ce forum ce fasse rembaler par des gens comme toi ou Lio70 et Larme juste parce qu'il nà pas le temp ou simplement pas l'envie d'apprendre un language qui va lui servir 1 fois.


Tu est peut être un très bon programmeur car je ne te connait pas mais ca ne te donne pas le droit de dénigrer une personne ou son travail juste parce que tu à plus de 4000 post sur MacGénération. 

C'est des gens comme toi qui donne une sale réputation au monde fermé d'apple.


Mais je voie que le faite de te répondre comme tu répond au gens t'énerve un peut car tu n'arrive pas à avoir le dessus sur cette discution. 


Enfin si tes réponses c'est çà:



tatouille a dit:


> ET UNE GROSSE BITE, C'EST PAS DE NOTRE FAUTE SI T'ES MOCHE ET QUE TU N'AS AUCUN TALENT MDR! :bebe::bebe::bebe:


----------



## tatouille (7 Mai 2012)

> Salut Jerome017,
> 
> Tu auras compris que certaines personnes de ce forum ne sont pas très
> objectifs est n'aime pas partager leurs connaissances. Pour ma part tu cherche de
> ...


 la petite oie blanche tu prends vraiment les gens pour des kons

et ma reponse est justifiée c'est de l'humour exercice difficile vue le commentaire juste replace la dans le contexte et regarde toi 



> C'est des gens comme toi qui donne une sale réputation au monde fermé d'apple.


 excuse moi ja vomi

et plus serieusement ce sont les gens comme toi qui dénigrent l'interface et qui ne respectent pas la platforme que ce soit sur mac ou autre, donc tu denigres l'utilisateur, c'est cela qui donne une tres mauvaise reputation aux logiciels libres.


----------



## MetalOS (7 Mai 2012)

Je constate juste que Jerome017 et pris pour un con par trois personnes. Rien de plus.


----------



## Larme (7 Mai 2012)

MetalOS a dit:


> Je suis loin de me prendre au sérieux l'amis. Je ne trouve juste pas normal qu'une personne qui vient chercher de l'aide ou une réponse sur ce forum ce fasse rembaler par des gens comme toi ou Lio70 et Larme juste parce qu'il nà pas le temp ou simplement pas l'envie d'apprendre un language qui va lui servir 1 fois.



T'as sérieusement lu mon post ?
Tu penses que les astronautes avant d'aller dans l'espace, il font du tricot en attendant l'ordre de mission au lieu de s'entrainer ?


----------



## MetalOS (7 Mai 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Maintenant, pour le mettre ça sur un iDevice, il te faut de l'argent pour payer 99$ (ou du jailbreak je crois)...



Larme, tu crois franchement que c'est l'aider en lui parlant d'argent ou de piratage. Il demande de l'aide pour ses études... Je pense que c'est à toi de relire le post.


----------



## Larme (7 Mai 2012)

Premièrement, le Jailbreak est légal aux dernières nouvelles...
Ensuite, pour mettre une application sur un iDevice, si tu ne jailbreak pas, IL FAUT OBLIGATOIREMENT PASSER PAR UN COMPTE PAYANT normalement...

Monsieur fait des études, nous dit qu'il faut en faire pour du graphisme, je le crois sans problème.
Maintenant, il faut faire un minimum d'études pour développer de vraies applications iOS, se casser les dents pour tester...
Ensuite, il s'agit d'un Travail de Fin d'Études... Tu auras beau dire tout ce que tu veux, mais c'est un travail personnel qui se trouve derrière.


----------



## MetalOS (7 Mai 2012)

Si tu lit bien son post il dit bien que son travail personnel et fait. Il cherche juste l'aide d'un développeur pour agrémenter son travail en programmant un logiciel factice. Il ne cherche pas à apprendre Objective C ou l'api cocoa en 20 jours.

Quand au Jailbreak c'est peut être légal mais, Apple s'est exprimée en février 2009 sur sa position face à cette méthode : « Les techniques de débridage, largement généralisées, font appel à des modifications non autorisées du chargeur d'amorçage et du système d'exploitation », et indique que ceci « conduit à une violation du copyright apposé sur ces programmes ». Apple a précisé que cette opération compromettra la garantie de l'appareil débridé. Apple combat le débridage de manière logicielle en corrigeant les failles précédemment utilisées pour pouvoir contourner les restrictions du système.


----------



## Lio70 (7 Mai 2012)

MetalOS a dit:


> Je ne trouve juste pas normal qu'une personne qui vient chercher de l'aide ou une réponse sur ce forum ce fasse rembaler par des gens comme toi ou Lio70 et Larme juste parce qu'il nà pas le temp ou simplement pas l'envie d'apprendre un language qui va lui servir 1 fois.
> [...]
> Si tu lit bien son post il dit bien que son travail personnel et fait. Il cherche juste l'aide d'un développeur pour agrémenter son travail


Bref, son travail personnel n'est PAS fait puisqu'il implique l'utilisation d'un support, a savoir une application -- meme factice -- et il se tourne en catastrophe vers autrui parce qu'il se rend compte, 3 semaines avant la date de remise du travail (faut le faire!) que c'est un trop gros morceau ou simplement, comme tu dis, qu'il n'a pas envie. Et donc de ne pas pouvoir ou vouloir mettre les mains dans le cambouis d'un environnement auquel il participe en apportant son travail de graphiste professionnel mais dont il ne connaitra en fait rien au niveau framework/programmation, alors que cela influence le graphisme. Si ca ne lui servira qu'une fois et qu'il juge que l'effort requis ne sera pas rentable pour l'utilite qu'il en aura par la suite alors fallait pas impliquer cela dans son travail de fin d'etudes.

CE N'EST PAS SERIEUX !!!

Remballer? Je l'ai mis sur la voie en presentant rapidement la marche a suivre pour la construction de l'app et les choses basiques a apprendre pour y arriver, qui ne prendront pas des masses de temps. Il devrait avoir bientot fini.

Notre refus de faire son travail n'est ni de l'egoisme ni du mepris, c'est la sanction d'un comportement.


----------



## tatouille (7 Mai 2012)

surtout qu'en trois semaines c'est jouable surtout en utilisant cocoa, ca se limitera au grand maximum a 10  lignes de code le reste pouvant se faire dans ib, ou alors utiliser tout simplement quartz composer et y en a pour une demi journée si t'es mou du bulbe.


----------



## MetalOS (7 Mai 2012)

Lio70 a dit:


> Notre refus de faire son travail n'est ni de l'egoisme ni du mepris, c'est la sanction d'un comportement.



Lit bien sont premier post, sont travail et déjà fait il demande un petit plus uniquement. Tu parle de sanctionner son comportement qui est de demander de l'aide. Excuse moi mais c'est quoi le but de ce forum ????

Reprenons depuis le début. 

Prenons l'exemple d'une société qui développe des logiciels... Apple par exemple. Je doute que chez Apple ont demande aux graphistes d'apprendre à codé pour sortir final cut ou aperture ou d'autre logiciels. Chaque personnes à une tache bien défini suivant ses compétences.

Jerome017 l'a bien indiqué qu'il est graphiste et non programmeur, qu'il avait xcode d'installer mais qu'il n'y comprend rien et vient demander de l'aide sur ce forum pour l'aider à donner un petit plus sur le projet qu'il doit présenter. Il indique clairement que ce n'est pas obligatoire pour son TFE, mais qu'il aimerait bien en gros se différencier avec l'ajout d'une application factice.

En étant objectif Lio70, tu pense que c'est le mettre sur la voie quand on lui fait comprendre que c'est à lui de ce sortir les doigts du cul pour apprendre à codé pour pondre une interface pour un devoir de fin d'année, sachant que la programmation et hors contexte dans son domaine. 

Je retrouve ici ce que j'ai ù comme réponse de vous trois quand j'ai présenter le portage d'un de mes logiciel sous mac. Vous avez plusieurs milliers de post sur MacGen et surement une certaine expérience en développement et c'est à croire que ca vous donne le droit d'être au dessus de tous le monde.

Pour ma part je n'est aucune prétention de développeur professionnel. Je suis autodidacte en informatique et en programmation et je ne travail pas dans ce domaine. Mais si je peut aider Jerome017 pour sont projet ca sera avec grand plaisirs.

Certain Mac user ferais bien de faire un tour sous linux et le monde de l'open source afin de revoir le sens du partage et de l'entraide.


----------



## Lio70 (7 Mai 2012)

C'est l'heure d'une petite pause cinema de circonstance.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcO4MMzdYE8


----------



## MetalOS (7 Mai 2012)

Tu n'est pas obliger d'en arriver à l'extrème 

Remet toi juste en question ca suffira


----------



## Lio70 (7 Mai 2012)

Tu ne comprends vraiment pas ou tu fais semblant par provocation ?
Que notre ami Jerome apprenne a organiser son travail et a faire ses devoirs.

- EOF -


----------



## MetalOS (8 Mai 2012)

Pourtant dans sont premier post il le dit bien que ses devoirs son fait... Ce qu'il cherche c'est uniquement un plus à sont devoir qui est déjà fini. C'est quand même pas dur à comprendre.


----------



## Jerome017 (8 Mai 2012)

Lio70 a dit:


> Tu ne comprends vraiment pas ou tu fais semblant par provocation ?
> Que notre ami Jerome apprenne a organiser son travail et a faire ses devoirs.
> 
> - EOF -



Mon travail est organisé et mes devoirs sont fait
Ce que je cherchais, c'était de l'aide, pas un esclave 
Mes "devoirs" entre parenthèses, c'est le dernier passage avant d'avoir mon diplôme (ah ouais, c'est vrai, y en a plus besoin puisqu'on peut se prétendre graphiste en pompant sur internet).
Qui eux sont fait, il ne reste que des impressions à faire.

J'ai essayé XCode, je n'y arrive pas, j'ai une vue spécifique que j'aimerais faire, mais je ne trouve rien de concret pour la mettre en place. J'ai donc retiré XCode, ça ne sert à rien de montrer un "plus" si c'est dégueulasse. En tout cas, j'espère qu'un jour je verrais des membres demander un coup de main pour quelque chose touchant l'image, je me ferais une joie 

-> Pourquoi parlez-vous aussi d'iOS ? Je n'ai rien dis concernant iOS. Pour iOS, je ne cherche pas à compliquer la chose, une simple image avec l'interface sera suffisante, encore une fois, c'est factice Mon métier c'est l'image pas le développement, je me ferais une joie d'apprendre ce qu'il faut si je suis amené à travailler là dedans plus tard, mais là, comme dis au dessus je ne vais pas apprendre un langage en 20 jours 

Je tiens également à signaler que ce n'est pas parce-que je suis jeune que je suis un prétentieux "m'as-tu-vu" fainéant qui passe sa vie sur Facebook à mettre des LOL toute la journée et qui ne bosse pas pour réussir sa vie. J'ai du faire des formes rondes dans du bois, j'ai jamais fais de menuiserie non plus, pourtant je l'ai fait, et je n'enverrais pas chier les gens qui me demanderont comment faire pour avoir le même résultat. Je laisse la prétention pour les plus âgés qui s'emmerde à leur boulot


----------

